# 2007 500 foreman ES



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi just wondering if anybody else as had problems with your machine getting stuck in gear and having to shut the key off then back on I have changed the shift angle sensor once already is there an easy fix out there I ride in lots of water so that's mostly my fault but they should be made for that 
thanks


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

electric shift + water = lots of electrical problems... and no bikes arent made for water. we make them for that


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ive heard on here that cleaning and greasing the the es switch and the battery terminals helps a lot.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup. Dilectric every connection u can find


----------

